# ld-elf.so.1: /bin/sh: Undefined symbol "stat@FBSD_1.5"



## balanga (Jul 6, 2019)

I just tried booting up a ThinkPad X41 on which I installed FreeBSD about a year ago, and it comes up with this msg when booting. Any suggestions as to diagnose this?

I am able to PXE boot this system, but not sure what to look for on the installed system.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 7, 2019)

balanga said:


> ... I installed FreeBSD about a year ago ...


I suggest you upgrade the system first, or install fresh.


----------



## balanga (Jul 7, 2019)

I've actually done a fresh install and everything is OK. I thought the error I had got may have been hardware related. The X41 is from 2005 and contains a 1.8" disk which I might not be able to replace.


----------

